# A Dollar Watch Chronograph



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi!

Here's my latest arrival, got it just today from the customs office:

*Excelsior Chronograph Pocket Watch*

by the New York Standard Watch Company

The NY Standard Watch Co. is known as watch company for cheap and simple watches, including chronograph pocket watches

like this, sold under the brand name "Excelsior". It has got only a central second chrono hand, that can be startet, stopped and

reset by pushing the crown.

The movement is signed "New York Standard Watch Co.".

But first the pictures:










The dial is out of enamel, with some hairlines, the hands are blued steel, but only the central second hand is a wee bit too short.










The movement has got 7 jewels, is signed as mentioned before and has a chronograph mechanism with the serial number 256148.

But alas we cannot date watches from this company by the serial number because they used same numbers in different years.

Shame on them!

The case material is only silverode, a mixture out of 45% nickel, 54% copper and 1% manganese, also known as silveroid, silverine,

silverore or silveride. It looks like silver and can be polished easliy.

But: We have a patent date on the movement: "PAT.DEC.22'08", 22nd decembre 1908! The watch should be built "short" after this date.

Well, I was curious about this patent and searched for the relating document on Depatisnet (http://depatisnet.dpma.de/), just by the

country code "US" and the dateand a search word "watch" in the title field. Bingo!

Patent US-907170A: "WATCH MOVEMENT" from 22nd decembre of 1908

published by: Granville Nutting (Jersy City, New Jersey),

Assignor of theNew York Standard Watch Company



















Cheers,

Andreas


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Very nice, always thought about chronos but always in enough crap now. Nothing wrong with Silveroid cases I prefer them, they are extremely hard much harder than silver and they wear for ever, very solid


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

A very nice piece, almost Quaker in its clean simplicity. I have scanned e-bay and have my eye on a couple from the U.S.

I recall seeing one some time ago offered under the Molnija name but clearly a 3133 type movement - went for much more than I could afford.

Always read your posts, they are informed and interesting.

Regards

Julian L


----------

